# What happened to Canadian utilities? (CU.TO)



## kork (Jun 9, 2012)

Noob question. 

I purchased 300 shares of Canadian Utilities a few months ago. Nice long term dividend paying stock. 

I took a look at my TD Waterhouse account today and noticed that while the stock price is up, the value has dropped by about $500 overnight? 

So what happened that the value dropped? I figured it might be because it's close to the dividend payout, but that doesn't make much sense to me?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Stock price drops every time on the ex-dividend date by the value of the dividend (+/- regular price changes).


----------



## kork (Jun 9, 2012)

<blink><blink><blink>

In the last 5 minutes, On the TD Waterhouse account, the "price" has jumped from $26(and some cents) and now the value has gone back up again (up to $36.18)...

Maybe it's just a technical glitch on TD's end? Maybe this is what happens when the markets have closed and TD is "updating records?"

I'm not completely crazy... I've got a screenshot of the overview screen showing the total amount overall... It's gone from $10,395.00 to $10,854.00 in the last short while...


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

kork said:


> Noob question.
> 
> I purchased 300 shares of Canadian Utilities a few months ago. Nice long term dividend paying stock.
> 
> ?


 A stock is a stock & must act in accordance with its nature.

a stock can not be something different @ the same time it is a stock i.e., it can not be a cow


----------



## Tawcan (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're not selling the security right now, why bother checking the value all the time?


----------



## kork (Jun 9, 2012)

Tawcan said:


> If you're not selling the security right now, why bother checking the value all the time?


I have an excel file that allows me to track things. I find it fascinating to see what world events or other things affect a swing in the markets or individual companies. Let's call it a "hobby" to pay attention to the value of my investments. I enjoy doing it.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

kork said:


> <blink><blink><blink>
> 
> In the last 5 minutes, On the TD Waterhouse account, the "price" has jumped *from $26(and some cents)* and now the value has gone back up again (up to $36.18)...
> 
> ...


A quick google search shows a 52 week range of $29.49-$37.90. Sounds like a glitch on their end


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

kork said:


> I have an excel file that allows me to track things. I find it fascinating to see what world events or other things affect a swing in the markets or individual companies.



i believe the TD website undergoes a brief reset weekday evenings around 9 pm EST. This is in addition to the 2-hour shutdown that occurs in the wee hours of every morning, from 3 am to 5 am.

back to the 9 pm reset: my system won't allow a login to the TD website during those moments. Instead i'll get a message saying the system is busy, try again later.

i see your experience occurred around 9 pm. If you were already logged in, it's possible the system showed you a few bits of cuckoo data during the reset.

it would be normal, upon seeing a freak ultra-low price, to ask oneself if some freak news event were breaking out somewhere, something serious enough to trigger a false price plunge. Good on you for observing all this & asking what might be going on.


----------



## kork (Jun 9, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> i believe the TD website undergoes a brief reset weekday evenings around 9 pm EST. This is in addition to the 2-hour shutdown that occurs in the wee hours of every morning, from 3 am to 5 am.
> 
> back to the 9 pm reset: my system won't allow a login to the TD website during those moments. Instead i'll get a message saying the system is busy, try again later.
> 
> ...


Lol, I initially thought I'd see replies like "If you don't know what happened then you should seek out an advisor" or something to that effect. Glad to see it was an anomaly/glitch!


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

CU.TO has been showing support at 35.60 and resistance at 37.42. Technical indicators show buying signal.


----------



## LongShorts (Feb 18, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> A stock is a stock & must act in accordance with its nature.
> 
> a stock can not be something different @ the same time it is a stock i.e., it can not be a cow


But...sometimes farmers will refer to their cows as "cattle stock"...so maybe a cow can be a stock? *cue corny music*


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, as in live stock


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've seen strange prices happen frequently on TD.

The last time I encountered one directly was in February when i purchased a bunch of HWO at a price 7 cents below the daily low on both Yahoo and TD's own quote. I've seen strange EOD valuations on my stock multiple times per month for as long as I can recall.

This is one of the reasons why I rarely ever use market orders.


----------

